# Hot Import Nights -Orlando-



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Anyone going to HIN on Oct. 19, in Orlando?
I'll be making the trip from Tampa (Brandon)
to check it out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2002)

I'd like to check it out if I could get some peeps going.

Kyle


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

maybe.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

c'mon this is HIN I'm talking about people!!!

who else is in?


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

*check out B15sentra.net*

cricket_pimp is trying to put together a cruise out there.

im in,.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

yeah there seems to be alot of intrest for it over there....


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Where in Orlando?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

blueboost said:


> *c'mon this is HIN I'm talking about people!!!
> 
> who else is in? *


well, I say maybe b/c I'm not sure if I'll be in orlando. I'm almost sure I'll be at UCF, so if that's the case, I'll be there.


----------



## chef (Apr 30, 2002)

It is at the Orange County Convention Center, Oct. 19 (Saturday). Goes from 5pm - 12am. I will be representing a friend of mines car and I intend on bringing some ladies to model with the car.

Hope to see some of you out there 
Chef


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

b15sentra.net forums > Other > Southern Members > HIN Orlando Update!! 

hello sentra brethern, i normally post on the b15sentra.net side, but i am trying to get a pretty large gathering for this. I dont know how to do this link crap because i seem to [email protected] it up everytime. Here's the deal....so far.... I am trying to get a head count on who is interested in meeting up before HIN on either friday night, or saturday morning and of course cruiseing around orlando. I also am trying to get suggestions from everybody on things they would like to do during that cruiseing time (ie. gocarts, meals, clubbin fri. night, etc.) Also along with all this, i want to try and get a head count for how many are going to need hotel rooms and for how many nights so i can start working the group discount on the hotels. I will be checking back here if you guys are interested.
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=31361&highlight=HIN+Orlando+update 

hopefully that link works. seems to be easier at this forum


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

ok, after 3 days of finally post whoreing on all the webring, heres the tally so far....altima, bout 7 max'es, somewhere around the ballpark of 15 sentras/200sx's, couple of g20's, and several friends of members with various vehicle makes. and whoever is interested on this site.

Starting to make it concrete with making times:
9:30am Saturday October 19, meet up at the Bass Pro Shop on international drive(directions will be posted soon), obviously we will be there a bit for leeway on the late night partiers , from there the rest of the details are being worked out. 
As far as those that want to meet up friday night and hit the scene, the same meeting spot as satuday, either around 7:30-8:00pm, or maybe around 9:00pm, this is not as concrete because i dont know who all is interested in meeting up fri. night yet. 

as far as details...getting good response for tearing up the go cart track sometime in there, there is also a park nearby so maybe a barbeque? Anybody that is from orlando and has ideas start postin' ..I check here bout everyday.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

OK, now were getting somewhere...

I'm down for whatever cricket so keep up the good work. I'd like to see a post for every member thats going to attend. What I mean is, if your going to go, respond to this post and tell us your intentions so far.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

CRICKET-

I'm just not going to register w/ b15sentra.net. It's not happening. I don't own one or care to peruse the site, so...

I am the original poster for the HIN event in Orlando on this forum. I know absolutely nothing about getting this shit organized, but I do know that us Nissan enthusiasts are pretty hardcore and I expect to see many of these forum members in Orl. so...

Let us know from time to time what you b15 boys (and girls) come up with. Check back here for more posts. 

We need to get more specific as to where we can meet and at what times, cause I have no clue. I will be coming from Tampa and am very flexable as to where and when to meet.

Hopefully my fellow FORUM BROTHERS will RESPOND and we can get this going.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2002)

Let me know details, I'm up for it for sure. Anyone specifically organizing anything?

Kyle


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'll be there. hope to see the directions b/c I'm still new to Orlando streets.


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bass Pro Shops Outdoor World on International Drive. 
address: 5156 International Drive 
a Map of the Location: http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...homesubmit.y=12 
From the South, your best bet is the turnpike, take the SR528 exit westbound, and then your exit will be International Drive northbound, or you can continue to I-4 and head eastbound on I-4 to exit 30b, get yourself to International drive, and head north on International Drive. 

From West FL..........I-4 to exit 30b, east to international drive, then north. 

North FL, I-95 south to SR528. SR528 (beeline) westbound to International Drive, then head north on International Drive, or I-4 eastbound to exit 30b. For your route I had you avoid the worst parts of I-4, so please, take my advice and go south to SR258 off I-95.......its about 45 mins south of daytona, but well worth the time!

directions compliments of mike from b15sentra.net


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

they changed all the exits on I-4. it's probably in the 60's or 70's now.


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

I'M IN FOR THE TRIP OVER IM IN ST.PETE. ILL BE BRINGING OUR NEW SER SPECV.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

*For Tickets:*

Tickets to the Oct. 19 Hot Import Nights are now on sale!
Here's the link:

https://www.overboost.com/tickets_show.asp?id=1618&eid=92

Get em while there HOT (sorry, I'm baked)

*cricketpimp*- I'm down to cruise round, start at the bass shop? NICE. I am more interested in the Fri evening thing though so let me know...I don't know why ya'll want to start so fuckin early, you can't deny you guys are passionate about the shit, that's for sure LOL. I am also going to need a place to stay if I can't find some ho's in time (i won't) so put me on w/ a cheap room bro!

*mkeelin*- if your coming from stpete we could do the drive together cause you'll be coming past tampa (i think)

*thrillseeker197*- all you gotta do is tell us where your coming from and when you intend on showing, so maybe we can form the new Voltron or something, I don't know. (like I said, I'm baked) don't forget some tickets too!

*nak1* - where will you be coming from, when are you going to go?

*1997GA16DE* - you don't get a chance like this often!! glad your going. you should cruise w/ us in orlando- meet at the fish store

*Chef*- where you at? wanna cruise w/ us?

If any of you other guys want to join up for the trip post it and let us know !


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

I"m coming from Ft. Lauderdale....any other SR's or GA's heading up???

Kyle


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey thanks blueboost for helping out, i'm in transit to a different location so dont have much of computer access.

were definately starting to get good numbers for this. as far as starting out early, like i said, we have plenty of leeway for the late night party people and those that want to sleep in. most likely be up there until bout 11:00am or until they finally get sick of us, then we will cruise out once we have everybody that is showing. I will finish up the details when i get to my next location

ok as for the exits, i dont know what the numbers are and i am still in the middle east, so i cant jsut drive up there from tampa and find out...so any help on the new exits for everybody is appreciated. 

I will post more details later, i dont have anytime right now until i get to the next base, but dont worry, more word in a couple of days. 

i appreciate the help guys. theres dedication on this site and its good to see it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

Well since I am at UCF I might drive out to it.

Brad
[email protected]
'96 200SX SE-R (Black)


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

here's another link for directions, let me know if this one doesnt work.

http://www.outdoor-world.com/site/store.cfm?mode=mapdirections&storeid=000C402E-C98F-1BB9-8DD780A5082B0000


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

I'm coming from UCF too, I'll be out there....


----------



## chef (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey, I wouldn't mind rolling up with you all but I am sponsering a car for the show so I will be busy with that whole arrangement.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

i'm going and showing my 240


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

So does anyone have any SOLID plans so far?


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

hay i would like to go. Im in Lakeland Fl. but i dont know about the late nite parting thing im only 16 haha.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2002)

Trying to get it off from work. Will be in Orlando on Sunday anyway, seeing if i can extend it for the weekend. If i can make it ill meet up wherever everyone else will be. Trying to get another buddy and my brother to join me.

Ill post as it gets closer. 

-Nicholas


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

The event opens at 5PM and we will organize a time and place to meet before the event for an Orlando ride out session. 

It looks like it will start at the Bass Pro Shop. We can all meet there at 3PM to start crusing at 3:30, on that Sat (OCt 19th) then cruise untill around 5PM where we can arrive at HIN.

If this is going to be a weekend long event for you, there will be numerous meetings on Friday, i'm not too sure about Sun.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey blueboost. are you talking about a ride out from tampa to orlando? check out this thread, we're gonna have a sentra meet somewhere in orlando (no location chosen yet). if you want, you can come early from tampa, meet us in orlando (once we choose a location) and then after we talk and take pictures and such, we'll all roll out to HIN as a Sentra group. Here's the thread, tell me what you think: http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=349577#post349577


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

nah I'm not too concerned w/ the actual drive to Orlando as far as riding w/ a group, I'm talking about a Nissan meet in Orl. for friday and saturday. All the B15's need to go ahead and get with the rest of the Nissan group gathering. One large family.


Anyone interested in the meet should post a reply w/ the day and time your interested in attending and riding out.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, we're plannin on a meet for sentras right before HIN on Saturday. once we get that all together, maybe we can colaborate for one big meet. did you check out the thread I linked above.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey, I am planning on going with my Classic DET as long as all my tuning goes right. I'm bring a few people hopfully a couple more Classics. I'll keep an eye on everyone's plans.

Maybe some more people from South FL. can message me and we'll all ride out together..
Hey Thrillseeker197 where in Pembroke Pines do you live? I'm near Muvico. Message me


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

sorry guysicant ride with yall. the car club imtrying to get into requires that you go to one show wih them befor u can get in. HIN is the cloest one so im going with them.but if any of yall r there look 4 me im in a blue 200sx and il be runnin with DARK SHADOW RACING


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

cool, good luck gettin in. you have the royal blue 200 with the extreme kit, right?


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

naa im not luckey enougt to hae a body kit yet, i am galxey blue met perl. with Speed Light Racing wheels. an a Nacayama racing fin. you cant miss it i have the only 200sx iv seen with a silver fin...... Good or bad thing haha??


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

*HOT IMPORTS NIGHT*

DO YOU KNOW OF ANY CAR CLUBS IN THE ORLANDO /TAMPA AREA, IF YOUR GOING TO IMPORT NIGHT WE CAN HOOK UP THERE,,

I OWN A 200-SER
TWO-TONE ONE OF A KIND
WHITE/OVER GRAY

LET ME KNOW WHAT'S UP!
RICHARD


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

It'd be nice for me to go, but blasting from Louisiana would lead for too many tickets to get fixed at once.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

so did you guys have a meeting last saturday? if not, we definately need one this week sometime. all we need is a time and location. We can all show up on the 19th, have a bit of a car meet then move out to HIN.


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

ok, i am now back to the states from this war crap. i havent been able to check the boards.

is the general consensus to meet up at 3pm oct 19 now instead of 9:30am that morning and just have a small meet. or is everyone still interested in meeting up morning and have a barbeque mid afternoon and roll through orlando. i need to know what everyone is planning since i started a lot of this on the other nissan forums? 

blueboost, can you pm me with the details?


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

All we need is a head count and time you would like to meet.

Cricketpimp, all we need is to get these guys to REPLY TO THIS POST so we can get an idea of who's going to attend the NISSAN MEET OCTOBER 19TH.
Our meeting time is TBA but looking like around 3PM. I have tried to coordinate our bretheren from G20.net and so on but I don't have a good head count yet. I just posted on B15 to see what they have to say about just meeting w/ us. Have you got a good count from your people yet? I could PM you this evening when I return from school if you like. I'll come on this site at 7pm Est. time to see if your on and we can talk then. MY AIM handle is blueboost24 so hit me up if you can. otherwise let me know when it's a good time for you.

Any word on those group rates at hotels?


P.S. 97ga16de- Yeah I checked it out, but I don't have a B15. I posted a that thread so we'll see what happens. I've asked the B15.net community to join us at the Nissan meet. 

POST A REPLY, TELL US YOUR INTENTIONS EVERYBODY!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, I'm in for the oct19 meet. I say 2 or 3pm is fine


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

On Saturday, October 12th, one week before HIN, anyone planning on going to the Nissan meet in Orlando on the 19th should log onto nissanforums.com and/or AIM so we can discuss the details of the event. How's 8PM EST sound? Nice.

If you cannot access the internet at that time post a reply so we know if your going to meet us.

That way we can make sure all go's smoothly, eveyone's got directions, etc.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

is it possible to have a group chat on AIM? anyway, my aim is J1997GA16DE.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

NOt sure 97Ga. We can figure something out. What do you think?? how could we make that work. Maybe we need a chat room. We could take over a chat room on yahoo or something?? Then discuss our plans right on the main board.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think Sentra.net has a chat room. let's see if we can have it opened for us to use.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

sounds good bro, I'm on it.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

going to start a new thread called Nissan Meet before HIN in Orlando. Check that link for updatd info on the meet.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Hey, its now Oct 6th, and I found out I can go to HIN. I was wondering, can I just show up there and go in? Like, can I pay at the entrance? Or do I have to sign up online? Is there still time to do that, or was there a certain date?


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

not sure either. i went a couple months ago at HIN in ATL and got in for free cause my friend had a booth set up there(swiss audio booth he owns a 00' civis si supercharged) and he's going to Orlando also so i guess i will be getting in for free again. oh yeah we'll be making the trip from Valdosta Ga(ga fl border) see you guys there.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *Hey, its now Oct 6th, and I found out I can go to HIN. I was wondering, can I just show up there and go in? Like, can I pay at the entrance? Or do I have to sign up online? Is there still time to do that, or was there a certain date? *


Hey Psch91,

You can pay for HIN at the entrance. Thats what Im gonna do. They say its better to buy online because you dont have to wait in line, but oh well.  Try to get there early.

See ya there

*P.S. This is my 100th post.  I finally made it.*
Now I can get a picture under my name.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Hot Import Nights was great  . They even had a Sentra. Does anyone know if there are any other shows comming to Orlando. 

I was going to start another thread but ill use this one.
Post what you thought about HIN Orlando.

Peace.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yeah, it was great, there were 3 sentras 1-b14 & 2-b15, 2 200sx's, and a few nice altimas and maximas as well...not to mention a bunch of 240s with S15 swaps. I was dissapointed that there were no real silvias of skylines at the show, so there fore, I have yet to see a real S15 or Skyline in person.

I have a ton of pictures from the event that I will try to get on printroom as soon as possible.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Yeah I meant to say a b14 sentra. And me and my friend was hoping to see a skyline also but there wasn't one there. 

How was the Nissan Meet?

*Number 113*


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

the nissan meet was a good turn out. got lots of ideas for the specv and wished i had brought the g20. but well have to get another meet being how most were from the tampa area. best of all my son took lots of pics and had a blast!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I had a good time. It was awesome when we we're getting close to the parking lot. I got everyone around me to start peeling out on Interntional . What really sucked is most of us were divertyed to a parking garage. I didn't even have enough money to pay for parking at the end. I had to sit there for like 5 minutes and count out my toll money and I still didn't make it so now I have to mail in my money. I had 3 out of the 4 dollars and the damn woman sitting there couldn't be cool about it and just let me go. 

anyway, I have a ton of pics that I want to put on printroom but I'm finding this a difficult task. I have a computer that reads my digi-cam but can't connect to the internet and a computer that can connect to the internet but can't read my digicam. and there's no way to communicate either.

anyway, I'll try to post them up when I figure this Sh^t Ooot.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Just to tell everyone, I have tons of pics. 
Go here to find out more --> http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/events.html


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

tight pix man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! did anyone see Dark Shadow Racing CC???i dident get to go GD parents said no errrrrrr i was so pissed


----------

